# Stain drying too fast



## RichO (Apr 29, 2009)

Hello all,

I am working with ML Campbell's woodsong II on maple. I am having a problem with it drying too quickly. 

While doing sample tests before moving to the work piece, I have been applying it with a rag and removing the excess, but while trying to remove the excess, even on a small piece, it is drying on the surface and it comes off unevenly. 

I've tried dampening a rag with mineral spirits but that takes most of the color off and still, it dries before I can get even coverage on the entire board.

Is there some kind of solvent I can add to this oil base stain that will slow down the drying time?

I do have ML Campbell lacquer retarder but I don't know if that can be mixed with oil based stain.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You could try it. It should mix. If not use a proprietary retarder like this.


----------



## cusingeorge (Nov 17, 2007)

Just add a little mineral spirits (paint thinner) to your stain; try about an ounce to the quart, mix it well and try wiping again.

You should see a marked improvement in the dry time.


----------



## JW_in_Indy (Mar 20, 2009)

Most ML Campbell stuff is pro-grade and designed to be sprayed. I'm not aware of any wiping stains that they have.


----------



## RichO (Apr 29, 2009)

The can does have wiping instructions on it. It's actually brush on, wipe off. I know that their dye stains are spray only, which it says right on the can, but this one isn't one of those.


----------



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)

The MSDS sheet (which you can get online if you don't have it) will tell you what you need to know, I hardly ever use commercial stains prefering to make my own but I believe most of the woodsong II stains have naptha and mineral spirits listed on the MSDS. The instructions also say Do not thin. I would think a small amount of mineral spirits wouldn't hurt but it will lighten the color a little. Do samples first!


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

i allways recomend and use a gel stain you have better control of the color. maple is very dence wood and doesn take alot of stain. a gell will allow you plenty of working time, and if wood turns out blotchy you cant tone with the stain in a cup gun diluted about 30%


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

ps lacquer does not mix with poly, or oil products. lacquer is use with lacquer only


----------



## ash123 (Mar 14, 2010)

No retarder necessary. Just spray it with a good quality gun and cup with low pressure. I use a Binks Model 7 and spray with less than 40# pressure. That's a pretty nice stain and it's not one of the fastest drying ones around. I like it. I have had good success with it. I typically tone with NGR before spraying the stain.


----------

